# Mechanical Pass Rate



## JoeysVee (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like the Mechanical pass rate for the April 06 exam dropped a few percent. So what's your take on this? :dunno:

http://www.ncees.org/exams/pass_rates/

:ruh:


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 21, 2006)

Yeah, isn't the pass rate for 1st timers usually near 70%?

I studied for the HVAC section and heard a LOT of guys complaining about how much HVAC was on the morning.

Didn't hurt me, but I could see how it could catch some off guard.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 22, 2006)

I noticed it was a bit lower. I think its usually about 65% or 66%. I thought the test was hard and was somewhat surprised that I passed. I still think they messed up! 

In thought the am session was way heavy on HVAC and thermal/fluid systems. I took machine design in the pm, but actually struggled during the test as to whether I would go HVAC or machine design.

Anyway, I think the percentage doesn't really mean a whole lot. They go through some serious number crunching to arive at the cut scores. There are probably lots of considerations. If the percentages were off the norm by 10% or so, then I would be concerned. I think its a testament to their grading methods that the percentages are as close as they are.

I still think they take too long though! :thumbsup:

Ed


----------

